# أزالة رائحة الكيروسين



## tareq sourour (30 مايو 2009)

ماهى طريقة أزالة الرائحة من الكيروسين ولكم جزيل الشكر:82:


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (30 مايو 2009)

الروائح عادة تزال باستخدام ال charcoal


----------



## mohammed elsir (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*sudan*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لى تجربة حاليا فى هذا الموضوع باستخدام مادة تسمى Melocular seive وتمريرها عبر اعمدة 
بحثت فى اغلب المواقع ولم اجد طريقة مذطورة لذا الى حين انتهائى منها سوف اخبركم عنها بالتفصيل


----------



## حمدي فارس محمد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

يضاف الي الكيروسيت حمض كبريتيك 98%بنسبة 10 %حجم وقلب لمدة3 ساعات ثم يفصل الحامض المتسخ ويغسل بالماء اكثر من مرة وهذة الطريقة تزيل اللون والرائحة


----------



## يوسف الغريب (7 ديسمبر 2009)

حمدي فارس محمد قال:


> يضاف الي الكيروسيت حمض كبريتيك 98%بنسبة 10 %حجم وقلب لمدة3 ساعات ثم يفصل الحامض المتسخ ويغسل بالماء اكثر من مرة وهذة الطريقة تزيل اللون والرائحة


الاخ حمدى شكرا لك نرجوا توضيح بعض النقاط
لو الكمية بالحجم لو الكمية900 جرام نضيف حمض كبريتيك 100 جرام
وهل الماء عادى الذى سوف نغسل بة
وهذة الطريقة للكيروسين فقط ولاتنفع مع الكحول


----------



## sheresh (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخ طارق تزال رائحه الكيروسين باستخدام ماده اسمها الايبه (eba)


----------



## abue tycer (8 ديسمبر 2009)

paraffin oil
يجعل الكيروسين عديم الرائحة
ويضاف بنسبة جزىء منه الى جزئين من الكيروسين وتصبح الشعلة الناتجه من احتراق الكيروسين اكثر بريقا​


----------



## abue tycer (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الخيار العملي لازالة الرائحة هو اضافة كوب من مسحوق حجر الكلس الى غالون من الكيروسين هو بعون الله يزيل الرائحة تماما............
 مع تحياتي


----------



## mensh_1 (17 يناير 2010)

*ازاله رائحه الكيروسين*

الاخ طارق سرور 
سبق وان ارسلت لك عينه من الكيروسين عديم الرائحه مع المعادله الكيميائيه ارجو ان تكون حصلت عليها وانا في الخدمه 
تحياتي مع اجمل باقات حمامه السلام


----------



## حمدي فارس محمد (21 فبراير 2011)

انا اسف لتاخر الرد اولا النسب تكون حجم بمعني 900 لتر كيروسين الي 100 لتر حامض كبريتيك والماء يكون ماء عادي او مخلوط ب5 % ملح كلوريد الصوديوم


----------



## القوي بالله (16 مارس 2011)

معذرة ماهو حجر الكلس


----------



## ابومازن1 (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاميرررر (14 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
استخدم الكيروسين المعالج كمذيب للدهانات (اللكيهات)
وبعد معالجة الكيروسين من اللون والرائحة يظل نسبة الجفاف ضعيفة ليس كالكيروسين المعالج من شركة التعاون فنسبة جفافة ممتازة 
فما الفارق بين الاسنين 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## hawk1282 (15 فبراير 2013)

الشكر الجزيل لجميع الأخوة الذين ساهموا بالشرح


----------



## MaziadKuwait (25 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وشكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع. لدي مصنع منظفات واود اضافة وحدة لمعالجة الكيروسين وانتاج وايت سبيرت وان امكن انتاج حمض السلفونيك، من يستطيع مساعدتي او العمل معي على هذا المشروع مع خالص التحيات، علما بان المصنع موجود في الكويت.


----------



## الاميرررر (17 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
انا بعالج الكيروسين بحمض الكبريتيك ولكن نسبة جفافة كمذيب ضعيفة جدا فما الحل 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهند السلمان (12 مارس 2014)

لازالة الرائحة من الكيروسين تستخدم وحدة الميروكس لتحويل مركبات الميركبتان الى داي سلفايد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 مارس 2014)

لن ادخل فى تعقيدات فنيه او كيماويه - بل سأسرد الخطوات واترك التعليق فى النهايه
*خطوات ازالة الرائحه من الكيروسين كالتالى
1-اضافة الكيروسين وماده قلويه بالخزان واضافة النيتروجين2- تبخير الكيروسين وتكثيفه بمبردات3- نقله فى خزان اخر واضافة حمض الكبريتيك وبعد التقليب والراحه وفصل الحامض ينقل الكيروسين الى خزان اخر4- يتم اضافة مواد قلويه وتقليب وراحه ثم يغسل بالماء وبعد الفصل ينقل الى خزلن اخر5- يتم التجفيف وهى اخر مرحله - الآن ومع التبسيط الشديد(فقد كنا ندرس هذه الامور فى 8 محاضرات ) هل هناك علاقه بين كل التجارب المذكوره سواء هنا او فى مواقع اخرى وما ذكرته وهل عرف صاحب السؤال اسباب اصفرار لون الدهان عند استخدامه كمذيب وبطئ الجفاف وهل عرف السبب لعدم صلاحيته كمبيد حشرى - وهل عرف السبب بأننى اقول دائما بأن ليس كل مايعرف نستطيع ان نصنعه بامكانياتنا المتواضعه وان هناك مشروعات مؤسسيه واخرى متوسطه واخرى صغيره واخرى متناهية الصغر واخرى منزليه واخرى للمحترفين واخرى للهواه - كل هذه التصنيفات موجوده..... ما رأيكم

*


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ضع حرالي 20% من البنزين علي الكيروسين يسرع عملية الجفاف منقول من المنتدي


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

نريد تفاصيل عن وحدة الميروكس​


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

حجر الكلس هو كربونات الكالسيوم هو الجير المطفي


----------

